# probleme illustration ipod touch



## zorro22 (11 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour j'ai bien compris comment ajouter les pochettes d'albums mais elle n'apparaissent que sur itunes et pas sur mon ipod touch quelqu'un pourrait m'aider merci d'avance


----------



## Macuserman (11 Juillet 2008)

Décris un peu la démarche que tu as suivie s'il te plaît...

On verra ensuite...


----------

